# re-stucco the house



## northtustin (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not sure the process of stucco the house. Currently the house has painted stucco and I want to smooth out and fix lot of cracks. I got 10 quotes and 8 said one thing and 2 said another. I am not sure what the process is so I can know who is correct. 2 contractors said I need to sand blast, put new layer over. 8 said to directly put over the old stucco. As for the cracks, they said they will put mesh about 6 inch around the crach area. I wonder if you need mesh for the whole house so the stucco can stick to it. Since my house cracks all the time, I wonder if I should do a premix color or should I paint it. I am worry can't find the right color of stucco when I need to patch up the cracks later.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*Let's back up!!!*


Where are you?
Where on the structure do the cracks occur mostly?
Are you sure the house is clad with real stucco or could it be EFIS?
Why on earth would you get 10 quotes? (Nothing wrong with getting 10 quotes but it is highly unusual for anyone to do so.)


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

When was the original stucco applied?
How old is the house?
Heavy cracking should not be occuring in any aged house.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

North Tustin is here in Orange County CA.

My personal recommendation is to have the stucco sand blasted, get all that old paint off. 
I think stucco should not be painted but others think may differently than I.
Your plastering contractor may have more ideas, and would be more experienced than me too.
PM me if you would like the name of a great plaster outfit that I have done work with in your area.

Andy.


----------

